# [SOLVED] pci.sys error with bluescreen when installing



## Garnoc (Mar 23, 2010)

I am TRYING to install a clean copy of Windows XP onto a new system. If I try installing basic Xp ( no SP's integrated) I get a stop error about the time it says "starting windows"

(STOP: 0X0000007E (0XC0000005, 0XF748E0BF, 0XF78DA208, 0XF78D9F08)
pci.sys - Address F748E0BF base at F7487000, Datestamp 3b7d855c)

I googled this and people report this being resolved using a slistreemed CD of XP SP2 included

If I try with a CD that has SP2 OR SP3 included the install progresses to the point where it's "installing devices" (progress bar advances to being under the e in devices) then just reboots without throwing an error. Install "restarts" and it continues in this loop.

The system is as follows
ASUS P7P55D-E motherboard
Intel i7 2.8 GHz processor (from the vendor VQL list)
Kingston KVR1066D3N7/1G x4 (from the vendor VQL list)
WD 2 TB SATA Caviar HDD (Also tried an IDE drive)

For Grins and Giggles I tried installing Windows 7 Pro - it gets past the "windows is loading files", then while it says "starting windows" the system reboots.

I have tried different video cards, both PCI Express and PCI
I have tried different hard drives
I have tried different RAM combinations
I have upgraded the BIOS
I have beat my head against the wall.

Any idea how I can get XP on this machine?


----------



## Garnoc (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: pci.sys error with bluescreen when installing*

Interesting note. I tried to go backward - installed Windows 2000 server and it worked with one hicup. It gave an error on installing the USB drivers. I am going to disable all the USB in BIOS and retry XP


----------



## patmark (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: pci.sys error with bluescreen when installing*

Hi Garnoc, and welcome to TSF. Here's what I use for a fresh install, it really makes things alot easier. This program is called killdisk and it's a free program that will wipe the hard drive completely clean, making it much easier to install the operating system on the machine.

This is the link to download the EXE., You will need to burn it to a disk and then boot the computer with the disk that you have made. Once it boots select the program for erasing the disk and let it do its stuff.

http://download.cnet.com/Active-Kill-Disk-Hard-Drive-Eraser/3000-2092_4-10188745.html

That will give you a fresh hard drive to install to. Once thats finished, I assume that you know you will have to create your partition and format it so that you can install the operating system. Be sure you are using a full legal copy of Win XP (makes no difference if it has SP integrated or not). If you try installing with an XP disk that is not a full copy you will encounter problems with the installation. You seem to know what you are doing however, from reading your post, so I'm sure you already know that.

Just let me know if I can help you further with this little project.

I will monitor this thread throughout the day. If you resolve this problem on your own or with the info I provided please let me know so I can move on to other issues. Also *please mark this thread solved using the thread tools option located at the top of this thread and selecting solved from the drop down menu when your computer is working correctly and you are through with this thread.*


Thank you
Patmark


----------



## Garnoc (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: pci.sys error with bluescreen when installing*

Thank you patmark! I actually own a copy of Killdisk Pro and will try to use it just to make sure there is no residual data on the disk before the install however I always use FDISK to blow any existing partitions away before I install and allow the OS to repartition. And my copy of XP is legit. Has the pretty hologram on it


----------



## Garnoc (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: pci.sys error with bluescreen when installing*

FAIL - turning off the USB didn't help. It's been a long time but I used to build custom windows 2000 pro CD's and include motherboard drivers but I don't remember how and google isn't my friend today. Any thoughts that this may help?


----------



## patmark (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: pci.sys error with bluescreen when installing*

I'm thinking that you should turn the USBs back on. Use Kill disk. Then try it with the XP disk. That should have newer drivers with it. I had this problem with my daughters computer. I just couldn't get the operating system to install. Once I wiped the hard drive, I booted up the XP disk, went to the recovery console, did a diskpart to create one larger partition, formated it ntsf, and when I put the XP disk back in everything installed just like it was supposed to. I really miss the old days when things were simple LOL. I had always used a floppy to boot up with then used fdisk to create my partitions, but that was many years ago. Alot of things have changed. Gotta go walk the dog I'll check in on you in a bit to see how you are progressing.

Patmark


----------



## Garnoc (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: pci.sys error with bluescreen when installing*

Well I have to head out to get the kids but I am going to let killdisk run overnight and try the reinstall tomorrow. I will post results then! Thank you!!


----------



## patmark (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: pci.sys error with bluescreen when installing*

Ok buddy I'll watch for your next post. Talk to you then.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: pci.sys error with bluescreen when installing*

If the system uses a PCIe Video Card (Onboard or a separate card), your XP disk _must_ include at least SP2 or you'll get that stop error. PCI Express came out after XP, and wasn't supported until SP2.

You'll also be limited to a 137 GB (127.5 GiB) partition, and if you let XP use what it sees as the entire disk, XP will indicate the drive is only 137 GB total, and that it is all being used. It may be impossible to even create another partition, XP won't see the rest of the disk.


----------



## patmark (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: pci.sys error with bluescreen when installing*

Man maybe I'm getting too old to be helping out around here. :sigh: I didn't know any of that stuff outcaste. Thanks for helping. Well Garnoc if you need some help slipstreaming your XP disk to SP2 or 3 let me know and I will post instructions. :grin: (Yet another thing TheOutcaste taught me).

Patmark


----------



## Garnoc (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: pci.sys error with bluescreen when installing*

Good Morning Guys! Sorry for the delayed response - my boss decided to drop his laptop this morning :S ugh

I am still in the same boat. I have tried installing from both a SP2 AND an SP3 CD - as well as a Windows 7 install as well and no dice. Then - I tried something else. I installed Windows 7 on another system then moved the hard drive to the machine in question and got a similar result. It says "starting windows", the pretty little lights form the window then a few seconds later it reboots.  

On the killdisk part - no dice there either. I could have save myself some time tho as the IDE drive I tested with had already been kill disked. Whenever we decom a machine we always killdisk the HDD to keep people from stealing our software.


----------



## patmark (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: pci.sys error with bluescreen when installing*

Good morning Garnoc, Sorry to hear your having so much trouble with this little project. Are you trying to use an XP disk with SP2 or 3 slipstreamed into it? or are you trying to use the XP disk in conjunction with another disk that has Sp 2 or 3 on it? I'm wondering if that could be the problem with the XP disk. However the windows 7 installation is kind of baffeling me as Windows 7 should have everything you need on it. The only thing that I can think of in reguards to the 7 install is that perhaps it is missing something that the computer needs to start windows. 

I know with my daughters computer the trouble I was having was that while I thought I was using a Windows XP home disk that I bought at staples it turned out that it was actually an upgrade disk, you can't believe the headaches that caused me. 

I will keep on thinking about it and monitoring this thread, but lets see what TheOutcaste says. He's really really good at figuring out this stuff, in fact he's the one that got me through the trouble I was having with my installation. 

Patmark


----------



## Garnoc (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: pci.sys error with bluescreen when installing*

I am using an XP CD with SP2 slipstreamed into it. I verified the disk works by wiping an older PC and trying the install on it and it worked fine. Also verified the SP3 Slipstreamed CD in the same maner.


----------



## Garnoc (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: pci.sys error with bluescreen when installing*

OK I may be on to something finally. I went into the BIOS and made numerous changes and the install completed. I am going to go back in and turn the changes on one by one and see which one causes the issue - THEN I am going to load the factory drivers and see if this solves the issue when I turn the issue back on. Once I find out the culprit I will post it here.


----------



## patmark (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: pci.sys error with bluescreen when installing*

Cool Garnoc, and thanks for posting back the results as I'm really curious to see what was causing the issue for future reference.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: pci.sys error with bluescreen when installing*

Getting the same problem with the drive in a different system would sound like a drive problem at first, be good to know if there is a BIOS setting contributing to this.

Definitely keep us posted.


----------



## Garnoc (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: pci.sys error with bluescreen when installing*

OK Issue resolved. In the BIOS if I go to the advanced tab - CPU Configuration and turn off TurboTech the system runs fine. This is set to enabled by default and allows the processor to run at OC speeds. Turning this off resolved the issue.

@TheOutcaste - I must have mispoke - when I said I moved the drive - I took the windows 7 drive from a working computer and tested this motherboard with it. The issue stayed with the board and did not follow the drive.


----------



## patmark (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: pci.sys error with bluescreen when installing*

Thank you Garnoc, that explains alot buddy. The great thing is that thanks to you posting back the resolution it will help many people that are experiencing this issue in the future. If you see this post *please mark it solved using the thread tools option located at the top of this thread and selecting solved from the drop down menu*. This way it will show up on google as solved therefore helping others. Thanks buddy. Always remember that you are welcome to start a thread in any section here if you need any help in the future.

Take care
Patmark


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: pci.sys error with bluescreen when installing*



Garnoc said:


> @TheOutcaste - I must have mispoke -


No, I just read too fast, skipped over the "Machine in question" part. On rereading it's perfectly clear:embarased

Glad you figured it out, and thanks for posting the solution


----------

